# My new budgie with pics!



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

Introducing Belle! She has been in quarantine at a friends house for 30 days. She is 4 months old and just starting to go through her first moult.
She has been singing, playing with her toys and hanging upside down screeching with joy  She is a character!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful! by the way - i know this sounds extreme but if her head turns upside down, shes had a stroke, but dont put her down, they recover from it! It happens to a lot of young budgies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hope she has a lovely life xxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful birds...lovely pics.


----------

